# Beißzeiten Karpfen



## Brady (14. August 2001)

Servus Leute!
Wollte mal gerne wissen wie es sich mit den Beißzeiten von Karpfen verhält. Bei uns im See gibt es viele und auch große Karpfen.
Der letzte große(1.07m) wurde vor 14 Tagen auf Kartoffel gefangen. Mehr hat der Fänger auch nicht erzählt. Es wird sehr viel auf Karpfen geangelt, sind deswegen vielleicht die Nachtstunden vorzuziehen. Wann sollten dann spätestens die Köder im Wasser sein und wie oft sollten sie kontrolliert werden.
Danke Brady.


----------



## Uli_Raser (15. August 2001)

Hi!
Ist in jedem Gewässer unterschiedlich. Versuch es mal zum Sonnenuntergang und ganz zeitig am Morgen. In diesen Zeiten hatte ich meine besten bescheidenen Erfolge.
Uli

------------------
/- Allzeit Bereit /-


----------



## Marco Klann (15. August 2001)

Hi!
Zu den Beißzeiten:
Die Beißzeiten/Freßzeiten der Karpfen sind oft sehr Gewässerbezogen! An Gewässern, wo zum Beispiel ein sehr großer Angeldruck herscht, können sich die Freßzeiten in die Nachtstunden verlegen! Das Wetter spielt teilweise auch eine große Rolle! Ein generelles Patentrezept kann man nicht geben! Man muß die Beißzeiten für das jeweilige Gewässer selbst herauskriegen. Bei uns an der Weser sind die besten Beißzeiten von 22-24 und von 04-06 Uhr Uhr! Natürlich gibt es immer ausnahmen! Eine Tendenz nur eine bestimmte Größe zu einer bestimmten Zeit zu fangen gibt es zum Beispiel nicht bei uns!
Beispiel:
Befische zur Zeit eine neue Stelle an der Weser. Habe dort nun insgesamt 6 Tage 2*2 Tage und 2*1 Tag) gefischt! In diesen 6 Tagen habe ich dort 11 Karpfen mit einem Gesamtgewicht von 98 kg gefangen (kleinster Karpfen 5 kg, größter Karpfen 15,75 kg)!
4 Karpfen habe ich in der Zeit zwischen 22-24 Uhr gefangen, einen Karpfen um 2Uhr, 4 Karpfen von 4-6 Uhr, einen Karpfen um 8 Uhr und einen Karpfen um 16 Uhr!Zum Wechseln der Köder:
Zum einen kommt es darauf an mit welchen Köder man fischt. Frolic muß man muß Beispiel alle 2 Stunden wechseln, da der Frolicring zu weich wird und nicht mehr am Haar hängen bleibt. Wird der Ring aber mit einem Nylonstrumpf versehen, besteht das Problem nicht mehr. Boilies können je nach Härte und Zusammensetzung ziemlich lange im Wasser bleiben. 24 Stunden sin teilweise kein Problem, wobei meine Boiles meißten nach 12 Stunden ausgetauscht werden, da man meistens die Ruten am Morgen und am Abend auch noch mal wieder neu beködert! Hat man aber dagegen Probleme mit Wollhandkrabben am Platz (ist leider bei uns an der Weser der Fall) muß man die Ruten öfters kontrolieren! Oft bekommt man es aber über den Bißanzeiger mit, wenn die Krabben am Boilie zugange sind und man den Boilie austauschen muß! Habe die Karpfen vom Beispiel auf Boilies gefangen, die teilweise erst eine halbe Stunde im Wasser lagen oder sogar schon über 10 Stunden!Bis denne
Ciao Marco


----------



## Uli_Raser (15. August 2001)

Hi Marco!
Hey ist doch super Dein Ergebnis.
Uli


------------------
/- Allzeit Bereit /-


----------



## fishhawk (15. August 2001)

Also bei mir variieren die Beisszeiten nicht nur mit dem Gewässer sondern auch mit dem Angelplatz.Am extremstens ist der Fluss.Während an einem Spot morgens 7.00 - 9.00 die Topzeit ist, fängst du 1,5 km weiter vor 19.00 Uhr keinen Schwanz.An einem anderen Spot ist von 12.00 Uhr mittags bis 16.oo Uhr nachmittags die Hölle los. Morgens und abends nur vereinzelt Bisse.Scheinbar ziehen die Carps dort regelmäßig zur selben Zeit entlang und schwimmen dann nach kurzem snack weiter.


------------------
Tight Lines


----------



## Guest (16. August 2001)

Hallo Marco,
wir selber haben die Erfahrung gemacht, dass an dem Gewässer wo wir fischen die Karpfen am besten in der Nacht und am ganz frühen Morgen gefangen werden. Wir haben selten Karpfen am Mittag oder Spätnachmittag gefangen. Die meisten fische haben wir so zwischen 1- und 6 Uhr gefangen wobei um 4 Uhr die beste Zeit war. Zum Köderwechsel kann ich nur sagen das es darauf ankommt mit welchen Ködern Du fischst. Bei Frolic z.B. empfielt es sich wenn Du sie nicht hcknen lassen, sie alle 3 Stunden zu erneuern. Das gilt allgemein für Köder die im Wasser aufweichen. Bei Boilies würde ich immer früh am Morgen, am Mittag und am Abend die Boilies erneuern.
Ich hoffe wir konnten Dir helfen!
Andreas Knausenberger

------------------
MFG
Team Fish and nature


----------



## fishhawk (17. August 2001)

Wenn du auf der Uferschräge angelst, solltest du keine runden Boilies verwenden, sonst kanns es passieren, dass die ganz woanders liegen bleiben.Ansonsten kann ich Uli nur bestätigen, mindestens eine Rute gehört nahe ans Ufer, am besten dort, wo der Wind Nahrung anschwemmt.

------------------
Tight Lines


----------



## Brady (18. August 2001)

Vielen Dank Leute!
Zuerst einmal vielen Dank für die Tip`s.
Also werde ich die nächste Karpfensitzung mal auf den Abend legen und sehen was sich in den Nachtstunden so tut. Wir haben auch einen großen Baggersee mit ziemlich steil abfallenden Ufern. Wo sollte man die Köder platzieren, lieber im Tiefen oder auf der abfallenden Uferschräge? Es wäre schön wenn man rauskriegen würde in welcher Tiefe, die Karpfen fressen.
Tschau Brady.


----------



## Uli_Raser (18. August 2001)

Hi!
Wirf einfach mal Abends ein paar Boilies in Ufernähe (1-3m vom Ufer). Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das Karpfen gerade in Baggerseen nachts ans Ufer kommen und super sind auch Badestellen nach dem Ruhe eingekehrt ist. Wenn die Boilies angenommen werden kannst Du dort gut fangen, nur die Köder quer auslegen und absolute Ruhe.
Uli

------------------
/- Allzeit Bereit /-


----------



## Brady (18. August 2001)

Hi Leute!
Gleich gehts los. Die Sachen sind im Auto noch Abendbrot essen, Bierchen einpacken und ab gehts. Morgen schreibe ich dann ob es eine gute Nacht war oder eher nicht.
Petri Heil Brady.


----------



## Brady (19. August 2001)

Da bin ich wieder!
Ich habe gestern Abend so gegen 20.00Uhr meine Angelstelle aufgebaut und die Köder(Katoffeln leicht angekocht)im Wasser versenkt. Ein paar einzelne habe ich noch zum anfüttern eingeworfen. Um etwa 21.00Uhr bekam ich den ersten Biss. Leider konnte ich den Karpfen nicht haken und die Kartoffel war aus unerfindlichen Gründen vom Boilievorfach verschwunden. Nachdem ich die Rute erneut beködert und ausgelegt hatte platschte es urplötzlich keine 2m vom Ufer entfernt und die Kleinfische spritzten auseinander. Ein Hecht auf Beutezug, ich konnte sogar deutlich die Schwanzflosse sehen. Schätze mal daß er(der Hecht) so um die 90-100cm hatte. Natürlich ist es wie immer bei mir,die Spinnrute lag fein säuberlich zu Hause und Köderfische+ Raubfischzubehör ebenfalls. Naja soviel jedenfalls zum Hecht. Nach dem Radau war erst mal wieder lange Ruhe. Um ca.3.00Uhr
bekam ich auf der anderen Rute noch einen kleinen Zupfer und daß wars dann auch.
Jedenfalls sind die Bissanzeigerbatterien nicht sehr strapaziert worden.
Schätze mal daß die Fehlbisse am zu geringen Bleigewicht(80g) gelegen haben, denn die Karpfen waren ja da und Appetit hatten sie scheinbar auch.
Naja irgendwann kriegen wir sie alle.
Tschau Brady!


----------



## Hunter (19. August 2001)

Hi Brady,Kartoffeln sind vieleicht gute Köder, aber ich hätte vieleicht eine Rute mit Boilie montiert. Boilies sind meiner Meinung nach einfach die besten und fängigsten Köder, außerdem klaut dir die keiner vom Haar!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wie hast Du die Kartoffeln am Haar montiert? Mit normalen Boilie-Stop? Besenhaar? Eine gute Möglichkeit ist zumindest ein offener Drilling (ca. Größe 12 bis 14), den Du in die Schlaufe des Haars einhängst und dann in die Kartoffel ziehst. Hält relativ fest. Einziger Nachteil: Normalerweise darf man nicht mit Drilling auf Friedfisch angeln (zumindest in NRW), wie die Bestimmungen für diese beschriebene Montage sind weiß ich leider nicht.------------------
***Viel Petri Heil!***
*****Hunter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*****[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Hunter am 19-08-2001 um 19:15.]


----------



## Brady (19. August 2001)

Hi Hunter.
Als Boilie- oder Kartoffelstopper nehme ich ausschliesslich natürliche Sachen. Also das können Hölzchen,entsprechende Grashalme etc. sein. Wenn ich irgendwelche synthetischen Dinge nehme beschleicht mich immer das ungute Gefühl, die Fische duch den Plastegeruch abzuschrecken. Deswegen lege ich auch neue Vorfächer und Zubehör immer erstmal in die Regentonne. Mit Drilling auf Friedfisch ist in Thüringen soweit ich weiß auch nicht erlaubt.
Gruß Brady.


----------



## Hunter (20. August 2001)

Gut, genaugenommen angelt man mit dieser Montage gar nicht mit Drilling, sondern mit dem normalen Einzel-Karpfenhaken. Der Drilling übernimmt ja nur die Aufgabe von Grashalme, Hölzchen,... Der Drilling hält die Kartoffel nur fester, weil seine Fläche größer ist. Man kann ja auch die Widerhaken andrücken, oder gar die Spitzen entfernen, so verringert man die Gefahr den Fisch damit zu haken. Probier es doch einfach mal aus, geht echt klasse!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
***Viel Petri Heil!***
*****Hunter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*****


----------



## wolf (22. August 2001)

Das würd&acute; ich ja auch dringend empfehlen, die Hakenspitzen komplett zu entfernen. (!!!!) Aber versuch das dann mal irgendwelchen Kontros zu erklären 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... 
... dabei ist die Idee wirklich gut.


----------



## Franky (23. August 2001)

He Wölfchen,da habter glatt den Joschka-Fischer-Gedenkhaken erfunden.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------

